# Textarea Inhalt drucken



## floboof12 (4. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist heute etwas komisches aufgefallen und ich habe bis jetzt keine Erklärung dafür gefunden.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen Rat.

Ich habe eine HTML-Maske die dynamisch über PHP mit Daten aus einer Datenbank gefüllt wird.

Dort gibt es auch ein paar Input-Felder und eine Textarea.

Wenn man nun die gesamte Seite druckt, wird alles korrekt ausgegeben und alle Inhalte erscheinen auf dem ausgedruckten Blatt.

Markiert man hingegen nur die Hälfte der gesamten Seite und lässt nur die markierte Auswahl drucken,
verschwinden die Inhalte aus den Textareas.

Anbei einmal der Code für die Textarea:


```
<textarea name="notiz[]" cols="20" rows="2" maxlength="10000">Inhalt aus Datenbank</textarea>
```

Bin gespannt ob es dafür eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## goto; (4. April 2016)

Hallo floboof12,

tritt das Problem unter allen Browsern auf oder nur bei einem spezifischen?

LG


----------



## floboof12 (4. April 2016)

Hi,

hab gerade nachgeschaut. Unter Firefox und IE klappt es.
Das Problem tritt bei Google Chrome auf (Version 49.0.2623.110 m)


----------

